# THE DIFFERENCE IF YOU MARRY A LANCASHIRE GIRL



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Three friends married women from different parts of the world......

The first man married a Filipino. He told her that she was to do the dishes and house cleaning. It took a couple of days, but on the third day, he came home to see a clean house and dishes washed and put away.

The second man married a Thai. He gave his wife orders that she was to do all the cleaning, dishes and the cooking. The first day he didn't see any results, but the next day he saw it was better. By the third day, he saw his house was clean, the dishes were done and there was a huge dinner on the table.

The third man married a girl from Lancashire. He ordered her to keep the house cleaned, dishes washed, lawn mowed, laundry washed and hot meals on the table for every meal. He said the first day he didn't see anything, the second day he didn't see anything but by the third day, some of the swelling had gone down and he could see a little out of his left eye and his arm was healed enough that he could fix himself a sandwich and load the dishwasher. He still has some difficulty when he passes water !!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------

